# Birds-Birds ( pictures )



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

Luke and i hit the woods today and did pretty well.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Was You hunting on a Pheasant farm?


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

Not even a "Looks like fun "


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Insane,
I flushed a covey of 6 bob white's on Sunday morning. I was walking out to feed the chickens and they were right beside the chicken pen. Good job on the pheasant, thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

looks like a great time insane, over at huntohio we are getting a group pheasant/quail hunt together


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks like you had a great day afield! Nice looking dog!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the pics Insane! That is a nice looking dog you have there.

Perhaps some folks find it hard to believe that numbers of birds exist in the wild but they do in some areas just not widespread. On the Saturday of slug season we jumped 9 pheasants in a group out of my field in and one other cock bird nearby. I was not even trying to jump birds so I am not sure how many more we may have been able to jump if we tried. I have not hunted them the last few years and they evidently have found something to their liking to make them stay.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Actually I just read His story that only included Him and His dog then I noticed a picture of one gun against a tree.Then I did the math.Not to be the prick thats always playing game warden but the bag limit is 2 birds.Im about 100% sure he killed 3.Looking at the evidence.


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

Good job on those slow moving 747 that take a good shot and keep on flying. Sorry about you not getting any your gun on any of the quail. Your dog just looks like my son when he has to set for a phot, not happy at all.


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

Buddy--Thanks, and 6 quail is the most i have ever seen in Ohio in 16 years.

King--Sounds like a fun time i will check out the site!

Crankus--Thanks, and some day luke will have me trained.

BKR--WOW,9 that is alot of birds out roaming around for this area..I have not seen more then 2 in any area within the last 2 years..Sounds like a fertile area.


Walter--Thanks, and it's ok they got away maybe next year there will be 15 quail in that covey..I think luke was looking that way because his butt was cold--haha


Insane-----out


----------



## MASON (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't think the guy was at all trying to be a prick.My first thought when I saw the pictures was that you were either on a preserve, hunting with another person or over your limit.Either way it's none of my business but you posted the picture.


----------



## INSANE_SQUAD (Apr 13, 2004)

Yoo Mason--It's cool your first post was here..Welcome and have fun.


Time for me to bow out of this absolutely idiotic post..

This is my last post in the hunting section..Worse here then the fishing forums.


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Im dumbfounded.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

> Buddy--Thanks, and 6 quail is the most i have ever seen in Ohio in 16 years.


That's what surprised me so much. I live in Delaware county and we see a few a year around where I live so to see them all go up at once was quite the surprise! 
How long have you had Luke, and did you train him yourself?


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

I know its a little late! I was hunting on Giddings Road in Edinburg (Portage Co.) a few years back and flushed about 20 or more quail, cant shoot them here though! and as far as the "wild pheasant" I have seen hens at west branch and shenango.


----------

